# scantrons



## EMT91 (Jun 30, 2012)

My instructor informed us via email that we need to bring a scantron sheet for our exam on Monday...it was never mentioned in the Syllabus that we needed to buy them...so now I am stuck; where do I get some by Monday? My school store is closed.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 30, 2012)

A few options:

If you know what specific form you need, there are many, you can go to a local college bookstore and see if they have one.

It is my experience that they are sold in packs, and you'll likely be able to borrow one from a classmate. That seemed to be the norm in college. 

Good luck!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I've seen assorted packs of scantrons at office depot. I think Walmart also has them in the school supply aisle although I have no idea why I know that.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 30, 2012)

The college I attended had SCANTRONS (iPhone) in the vending machine for like a dollar or so. I never had any luck with office depot. School store has them though.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok I'm at Walmart and they don't have them, at least not at this one.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok I'm at Walmart and they don't have them, at least not at this one.



Yea, the one in Michigan I went to didn't either. Same with office depot, target, Walgreens, GFS, 
I ended up going to another community college for them


(this area intentionally left blank. Do not were here)Also don't forget a number two pencil! And a good eraser


----------



## EMT91 (Jun 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok I'm at Walmart and they don't have them, at least not at this one.



Awe I was gonna have you get me some. Jk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> Awe I was gonna have you get me some. Jk



Totally would have too. (also a jk)


----------



## bstone (Jul 2, 2012)

The creator of Scantron just died the other day. On the topic of this thread, they want you to provide your own?! That's one of the most odd requests I've ever heard of.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 2, 2012)

Batone,

I've taken tests at many colleges and universities and have always had to provide my own. I usually bought a stack of scantrons and blue books at the start of each year.


----------



## bstone (Jul 2, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Batone,
> 
> I've taken tests at many colleges and universities and have always had to provide my own. I usually bought a stack of scantrons and blue books at the start of each year.



:wacko: wow. Out of the two major institutions I have gone to (not including summer schools at various local colleges) they have always been provided.


----------



## medicsb (Jul 2, 2012)

It seems completely ridiculous that a school would not provide the scantron... just add a few bucks on to tuition and save the students the hassle.


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 2, 2012)

bstone said:


> The creator of Scantron just died the other day. On the topic of this thread, they want you to provide your own?! That's one of the most odd requests I've ever heard of.



Really???


----------



## bstone (Jul 2, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> Really???



Yup. Here's the article: http://www.tmz.com/2012/06/28/scan-tron-founder-michael-sokoloski-dead-dies/

He died June 13, 2012.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 2, 2012)

medicsb said:


> It seems completely ridiculous that a school would not provide the scantron... just add a few bucks on to tuition and save the students the hassle.



I've been in community colleges for the last couple years. Every class I've ever taken where there was a Scantron test, the students need to provide their own.


----------



## bstone (Jul 2, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I've been in community colleges for the last couple years. Every class I've ever taken where there was a Scantron test, the students need to provide their own.



:wacko::wacko::wacko:
Wow....I've never heard of that before. Scary state of affairs.


----------



## WTEngel (Jul 2, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Batone,
> 
> I've taken tests at many colleges and universities and have always had to provide my own. I usually bought a stack of scantrons and blue books at the start of each year.



Blue books...if I never see one again it will be too soon!

A few of my professors in the past would not allow you to bring scantrons to the exam, and made you use the one they provided, as they feared that students would write answers on the back or whatever.

I also had professors who had you bring and hand in all the necessary scantrons for the entire semester at the beginning of class, so they could hand them out at each exam.

Scantrons are like cartridge razors...they make their money selling the forms. In fact where I am faculty at, the scantrons company gave us a free grading machine...a huge thing that does statistical analysis, SD, normalizing, etc. free of charge so that we would keep using scantrons forms.

Sucks that they gave you such short notice though. How have the previous exams been?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2012)

bstone said:


> :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> Wow....I've never heard of that before. Scary state of affairs.



Scary? A pack of 5 cost 40 cents. It wasn't breaking the bank.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 3, 2012)

I have always been provided scantrons but did have to buy my own blue books. I have seen a few different variations of scantrons, I guess they do not have to be the exact same as the grading key for them to work as long as the scanner can read them but it would probably be easier for the teacher to just provide them so they are all the same


----------

